# pagar a pachas /bote/a medias/a escote



## renchi

¡Hola a todos!

No entiendo la diferencia entre pagar el bote y pagar a escote o a pachas, por ejemplo cuando los amigos están en un restaurante o un bar.  Por favor, explicadme..


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Pagar a pachas=Pagar a escote=Pagar a medias. Cuando se reunen los amigos en un bar/restaurante es pagar la cuenta dividiendo el total entre el número de amigos, aunque no todos hayan comido/bebido lo mismo ni la misma cantidad.
Pero pagar el bote no le veo sentido.

Saludos


----------



## torrebruno

Hola renchi:
_Pagar a escote_ es dividir la cuenta entre todos los comensales para que cada uno abone su parte, por lo que a todos les cuesta lo mismo.
El _bote_ es un bote donde se depositan las propinas de los clientes.
_Pagar a pachas_ no sé lo que es, pero adivino que debe ser lo mismo que _pagar a escote_.
Un saludo.


----------



## Colchonero

torrebruno said:


> Hola renchi:
> _Pagar a escote_ es dividir la cuenta entre todos los comensales para que cada uno abone su parte, por lo que a todos les cuesta lo mismo.
> El _bote_ es un bote donde se depositan las propinas de los clientes.
> _Pagar a pachas_ no sé lo que es, pero adivino que debe ser lo mismo que _pagar a escote_.
> Un saludo.


 
¿Por Andalucía no se dice pagar a pachas? Curioso. Por aquí es de lo más común.


----------



## Jonno

> El bote es un bote donde se depositan las propinas de los clientes.



No en este caso 

"Pagar del bote", "poner bote" es un método de pago en el que un grupo de amigos pone una cantidad estipulada previamente a la consumición en varios establecimientos. No se hace si únicamente se va a un establecimiento, por ejemplo a cenar a un restaurante.

Es un sistema habitual en el País Vasco, donde es costumbre recorrer varios bares para tomar la misma consumición, por ejemplo tragos cortos de vino (el "txikiteo" o "poteo"). Este sistema facilita los pagos, pues al ser una única persona la que "lleva el bote", tantos los establecimientos donde pagar, y -por lo general- ser el precio de la consumición parecido, es más rápido que pagar cada persona su consumición en cada establecimiento. Si sobra dinero del bote al final de la jornada, se guarda para la siguiente.

Pagar "a pachas" o "a escote" sería similar, sólo que el dinero se calcula y recauda al final de la consumición.


----------



## torrebruno

Colchonero said:


> ¿Por Andalucía no se dice pagar a pachas? .


En mi vida...



Jonno said:


> "Pagar del bote", "poner bote" es un método de pago en el que un grupo de amigos pone una cantidad estipulada previamente a la consumición en varios establecimientos.


Ajá, eso por aquí es _hacer una vaquita._
Saludos.


----------



## ErOtto

Jonno said:


> Es un sistema habitual en el País Vasco, donde es costumbre recorrer varios bares para tomar la misma consumición, por ejemplo tragos cortos de vino (el "txikiteo" o "poteo"). Este sistema facilita los pagos, pues al ser una única persona la que "lleva el bote", tantos los establecimientos donde pagar, y -por lo general- ser el precio de la consumición parecido, es más rápido que pagar cada persona su consumición en cada establecimiento. Si sobra dinero del bote al final de la jornada, se guarda para la siguiente.


 
Debe ser una costumbre del norte, puesto que en Alemania también es habitual. 
Lo que allí no es nada habitual es pagar a pachas/escote... allí cada uno paga lo que consume (que se lo hagan a un camarero español... ocho comensales, ocho facturas ).

En la Comunidad Valenciana, sin embargo, el "poteo" se suele dar después de la ingesta masiva de alcohol. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> ¿Por Andalucía no se dice pagar a pachas? Curioso. Por aquí es de lo más común.



Desconocido también por aquí, amigo Colchonero.


----------



## manicha

Tampoco por aquí había escuchado nunca lo de pagar a pachas, únicamente a escote.


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> ¿Por Andalucía no se dice pagar a pachas? Curioso. Por aquí es de lo más común.


Se va cerrando el cerco: Galicia, Cataluña, País Vasco... ¿Sólo pagamos a pachas en Madrid?


----------



## ErOtto

cbrena said:


> Se va cerrando el cerco: Galicia, Cataluña, País Vasco... ¿Sólo pagamos a pachas en Madrid?


 
No sé si será por influencia de los *madriles* que vienen a *secarse* a Benidorm... pero por aquí sí se escucha.


----------



## Anemoah

La primera vez que escuché "a pachas" es en la canción de Melendi donde dice "nos fumamos un pito a pachas". 
Como bien dice torrebruno, es muy común *hacer una vaquita*, y una vez que se está en el restaurante, se paga* a medias* (creo que es lo que más he oído, más que a escote)


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Desconocido también por aquí, amigo Colchonero.


 
Bueno, pero esto ya me parece más normal. Con lo sueltos de billetera que sois por aquella esquina, no debe dar tiempo a establecer un escote


----------



## ErOtto

Colchonero said:


> Bueno, pero esto ya me parece más normal. Con lo sueltos de billetera que sois por aquella esquina, no debe dar tiempo a establecer un escote


 
Al contrario, estimado... sería de suponer que viniese de por allí. 
Lo raro sería que uno pagara la cuenta completa.


----------



## Colchonero

ErOtto said:


> Al contrario, estimado... sería de suponer que viniese de por allí.
> Lo raro sería que uno pagara la cuenta completa.


 
¿Tú crees? No sé, no sé....


----------



## renchi

Muchas gracias a todos, sobre todo a Jonno porque me ha explicado lo del bote.

No sólo que ahora sé esta diferencia, sino también he descubierto que en Andalucía se dice "hacer una vaquita". Muchas gracias...

Pero, ¿qué pasa si se gasta más que hay en el bote? ¿O eso nunca pasa?

¿Y si en un restaurante una persona come algo más caro que otros?


----------



## ErOtto

renchi said:


> *1.- *¿qué pasa si se gasta más que hay en el bote? ¿O eso nunca pasa?
> 
> *2.- *¿Y si en un restaurante una persona come algo más caro que otros?


 
1.- No puede pasar. Si se acaba el *fondo común* (que es como yo lo conocía), el que lleva el dinero le dice a los demás... ¡hay que poner! 

2.- No le vuelven a llevar.  No, en serio... no se toma a mal, si es una vez... si se convierte en 'costumbre'... bueno, ... mejor que no ocurra.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Bueno, pero esto ya me parece más normal. Con lo sueltos de billetera que sois por aquella esquina, no debe dar tiempo a establecer un escote





ErOtto said:


> Al contrario, estimado... sería de suponer que viniese de por allí.
> Lo raro sería que uno pagara la cuenta completa.



Os voy a dar un par de collejas (una a cada uno...)


----------



## ErOtto

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Os voy a dar un par de collejas (*una a cada uno*...)


 
¡Ves! Como todo lo demás... ¡a escote!...


----------



## Jonno

renchi said:


> Muchas gracias a todos, sobre todo a Jonno porque me ha explicado lo del bote.
> 
> No sólo que ahora sé esta diferencia, sino también he descubierto que en Andalucía se dice "hacer una vaquita". Muchas gracias...
> 
> Pero, ¿qué pasa si se gasta más que hay en el bote? ¿O eso nunca pasa?
> 
> ¿Y si en un restaurante una persona come algo más caro que otros?




De nada 

A la primera pregunta te ha contestado ErOtto y yo te la confirmo: si hace falta más bote, se pone más. El que lleva el bote no mezcla su dinero personal con el del bote, así que nunca puede gastar más. En caso de tener que poner más bote se puede poner lo mismo o se vuelve a pactar una cantidad, según los planes de continuar las consumiciones.

Por cierto, que en algunos grupos de amigos hay verdaderos "profesionales" de llevar el bote  y les toca siempre a ellos. En otros se va rotando.

A la segunda pregunta: Los sistemas del bote o del escote suelen darse con más frecuencia en grupos de amigos que salen a beber o comer juntos habitualmente. No pasa nada porque una vez alguien consuma más que los demás, porque otra vez puede ser otra persona y a la larga se equilibra. Si no es así, los "gorrones" reincidentes se acaban descubriendo


----------



## conjugación

También, en el País Vasco, últimamente las cuadrillas se dividen en grupos de gente que van a consumir parecido y en lugar de un bote, una cuadrilla de amigos puede ir de poteo con dos "botes"


----------



## Jonno

Yo todavía no me he encontrado con eso, deben ser las nuevas generaciones...


----------



## Jonno

He investigado un poco en el DRAE:

"Bote" no aparece con ese significado, aunque parece evidente que viene del recipiente donde se guarda el dinero (como las propinas).

"A pachas" es un artículo nuevo 
1. loc. adv. coloq. Esp. a medias (‖ por mitad). Hacen el trabajo a pachas.

"Hacer una vaquita" no viene como tal, pero el DRAE lo recoge sin el diminutivo y como usado en América:
Vaca. 6. f. Am. Cen., Col., Cuba, Méx., Ur. y Ven. Dinero que se reúne entre varias personas para compartir un gasto determinado.
También, y sin especificar área geográfica: 4. f. Dinero que juegan en común dos o más personas.


----------



## matejci13

NUEVA PREGUNTA--HILOS UNIDOS​ 
?Alguien me puede explicar la diferencia entre estas tres frases: pagar a pachas, pagar a medias y pagar a escote? ?Cómo se puede pagar en Espana?

Muchas gracias...


----------



## mallujulia

Hola, 
yo la verdad es que no he usado ni oído jamás la expressión "pagar a pachas". 
"Pagar a medias" se suele usar más cuando se paga entre dos y "pagar a escote" cuando se paga entre un grupo. 
Otras expresiones que usamos relacionadas con el pago: 
"pagar cada uno lo suyo","pagar juntos o por separado", "poner bote (cuando un grupo pone un dinero en común para pagar gastos comunes)", pagar por adelantado", "dejar a deber ", "pagar al contado", etc.
Un saludo, 
Luisa


----------



## matejci13

Muchísimas gracias!!! Y eso de pagar a medias...?significa que tú y yo vamos a pagar la misma cantidad de dinero, aunque tú has tomado Jack Daniels  y yo un café?


----------



## Orejapico

Hola,

Mallujulia, me sorprende que nunca hayas oído la expresión _pagar a pachas_, porque es muy común en España. Significa lo mismo que _pagar a medias. _



> Y eso de pagar a medias...?significa que tú y yo vamos a pagar la misma cantidad de dinero, aunque tú has tomado Jack Daniels  y yo un café?



Pues sí 

Pero normalmente _pagar a medias_ no se emplea cuando cada persona ha comprado una cosa. Se usa más cuando dos personas han comprado una sola cosa para compartirla y cada uno va a pagar la mitad. Por ejemplo, una tarta para dos personas.


----------



## mallujulia

Quizas dependa de la región , pero aquí estamos 4 riojanas y ninguna había oído nunca la expresión "pagar a pachas",pero viene bien. Siempre se aprende algo nuevo. 
Un saludo


----------



## Ibermanolo

renchi said:


> Pero, ¿qué pasa si se gasta más que hay en el bote? ¿O eso nunca pasa?



Claro que pasa, se soluciona rápido, se pone más bote y arreando.


----------



## Ibermanolo

conjugación said:


> También, en el País Vasco, últimamente las cuadrillas se dividen en grupos de gente que van a consumir parecido y en lugar de un bote, una cuadrilla de amigos puede ir de poteo con dos "botes"



O sea que los más borrachos ponen extrabote, me parece justo.


----------



## cony71

Lo de "pagar a pachas" aquí -País Valencià- no lo usa nadie.
Lo de potar, en sentido de vomitar, sí es muy popular.


----------



## Vampiro

Anemoah said:


> La primera vez que escuché "a pachas" es en la canción de Melendi donde dice "nos fumamos un pito a pachas".
> Como bien dice torrebruno, es muy común *hacer una vaquita*, y una vez que se está en el restaurante, se paga* a medias* (creo que es lo que más he oído, más que a escote)


Y si los comensales son más de dos, ¿también pagan "a medias"?

_


----------



## Orejapico

> Y si los comensales son más de dos, ¿también pagan "a medias"?



A mí me suena feo decir _a medias_ cuando son más de dos personas.

_A escote_ o_ a pachas_ es más propio.


----------



## Rolfi

Por aquí pagamos "a medias" si somos dos, o "a la romana" si somos varios.
Y también armamos una "vaquita" juntando plata entre todos para comprar algo.


----------



## Lurrezko

A mí me suena natural *a medias* aunque sean varios los comensales, por absurdo que parezca. También *a escote*. Jamás *a pachas*, una expresión que me resulta totalmente ajena.

Saludos


----------



## Birke

Lurrezko said:


> Jamás *a pachas*, una expresión que me resulta totalmente ajena.



A mí, lo mismo. Tan ajena que no la he oído nunca ni la había leído hasta hoy.

Por aquí se paga a medias, a escote o *por barba*. Y no falta el gracioso que, cuando acordamos pagar a escote, dice que entonces solo hemos de pagar las chicas. 

Y en cuanto al bote, me llama la atención que decís "poner bote". Aquí *ponemos el dinero* del bote, pero el bote no se pone, se *hace*.


----------



## Vampiro

Birke said:


> Por aquí se paga a medias, a escote o *por barba*. Y no falta el gracioso que, cuando acordamos pagar a escote, dice que entonces solo hemos de pagar las chicas.


A la inversa se da por acá cuando dicen que "hay que poner $xxxx por cabeza", los hombres decimos que no nos conviene, que mejor sea "por persona".
_


----------

